# Went to Amsterdam for Andre Rieu Concert: Concert cancelled, Seawave - no refund.



## browtal (16 Sep 2010)

My husband and I recently travelled to Amsterdam for the concert of Andre Rieu. It was scheduled for Sat. 4th Sept. 

When we arrived we were told the concert had been cancelled. Aparently it had appeared on the internet on 28th August that Andre was ill and would not be able to perform. We had not seen it. We went to the entrance to the arena and were met by two doormen who pointed to a notice in Dutch. They explained that he was ill and the concert was cancelled. They knew nothing more.

We had purchased our tickets from '*seatwave*'. Apparently they are like ebay but for 'concert tickets'.

They have now informed me that we are not entitled to a refund since the concert was rescheduled for next year and we can use the tickets then.

It seems unreasonable they expect us to return to Amsterdam again.

What are our rights in this matter - can anybody help?

We are also wondering how is Andre - does anybody know. Aparently he has cancelled a few concerts this Summer. Hope he is well soon and will make the concert in Dublin on 25th Sept.
Browtal


----------



## mercman (16 Sep 2010)

Suggest you read the terms and conditions of the crowd that issued you the tickets and Consumer rights in the country from where they were issued. Personally I have never heard of the artist but if he wishes to maintain fans, especially he is chopping and changing his appearances, he would be insistent in ensuring a refund is made, if you write to him or his agent / management.


----------



## poundhound (21 Sep 2010)

Ouch, his Dublin and Belfast shows have just been postponed.
See ticketmaster.ie for details. That's pretty bad luck.


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Sep 2010)

> [broken link removed]
> Unfortunately due to ill health André Rieu has had to postpone his sold-out UK/Ireland and Australia/New Zealand concert dates which were to commence on Wednesday 22nd of September at the O2 Arena in London. André has been suffering from a viral infection of the vestibular nerve which has left him unable to carry out his tour commitments. An emotional André Rieu, speaking from his home in Maastricht, said that he was “heartbroken not to perform to his fans in the UK/Ireland and Australia/New Zealand” and added that “he expects to make a full recovery and will be back in the UK/Ireland and Australia/New Zealand very soon”.
> The new tour dates will be rescheduled as soon as possible and information on the new dates will be published as soon as they are known. Tickets will stay valid for the new dates.
> *For those unable to attend the new date, contact your point of purchase for a refund.*


For more information on the vestibular nerve, see here.


----------



## Complainer (21 Sep 2010)

AFAIK, Seatwave is more like a broker than a seller. You didn't actually purchase from Seatwave, you purchased from a Seatwave seller. However, they do provide a cancellation guarantee; http://www.seatwave.com/help/en-gb/our-guarantees/ticketcover.htm but this doesn't cover rescheduled gigs.


----------



## mercman (21 Sep 2010)

Complainer said:


> AFAIK, Seatwave is more like a broker than a seller.



Excuse my asking but what are ticketmaster if not a broker ????


----------



## Complainer (21 Sep 2010)

mercman said:


> Excuse my asking but what are ticketmaster if not a broker ????


More of an agent than a broker.

Seatwave facilitate buying/selling by individuals. They provide a validation and escrow service between the buyer and the seller. The tickers that the OP bought via Seatwave were being sold by Joe Bloggs, who originally bought them from Ticketmaster or similar. Seatwave will allow you to sell tickets at above face value, if you can find a buyer. Legal touting, if you like.


----------

